# Phoenix Gold : The recent amp offering and experience



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm considering purchasing a Phoenix Gold amp or two and would like to know what kind of experience people have had with the newer equipment they've come out with in their comeback and about their support.

The SD series (all class D, small format)

The Ti series (Class A/B fullrange sections and class D subwoofer sections)

The Ti2 series (All class D fullrange/sub)

I'd say the Elite as well, but it's almost certainly out of my budget range unless it's a B stock or used. (Or unless I was able to trade some Zapco Z series for them).

I'm interested in the 5 channel models as they provide plenty of power.

The SD1300.5 does 80x4 [email protected]
The Ti1600.5 does [email protected](class AB) + 800x1(@2ohms)
The Ti21600.5 does [email protected](class D) + [email protected]

The Ti series are really large where the Ti2 are about 40% shorter.

I think it would be interesting to have gobs of headroom with a pair of SD1300.5's on a 3 way setup (250w on tweeters and mids and 500w on midbasses) and then use a dedicated sub amp. How they would sound doing it is the question. 


Any experiences with one or more of these amps (or others in the series) would be greatly appreciated. PG made some really nice gear years ago and I was sad to see their demise. I think some of their new stuff is very interesting.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Damn, those Ti2 amps look really great! Sorry no other help from me LOL


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I like how the Elite series have the plexi top to show all of its glory. Anyone have prices?


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

1300.5 and 800.5 are now no longer made. they have the 1100.5 in the sd and the ti2 1600.5. they are nice amps and seem to make good power and sound good. have a friend with 2 ti1000.4 and 2 1500.1 monos, and car sounds very good. he had an elite.1 and elite.4 with the elite.1 running 2 of the elite 12's and the low end was insanely nice


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I haven't used them personally, but I do know a couple of local shops that sell PG. The one shop does quite a few SQ builds and had very high praise for the Elite amps. They use them in one of their own demo vehicles. 

The other dealer doesn't do nearly as many SQ installs, but swears by the SD amps for small footprint Class D. The majority of his installs now use the SD amps. I know that they had some FM interference issues with some of the first gen 4 channel SD amps, but that has supposedly been resolved now. 

If I didn't already have my amplification needs taken care of, I would be taking a very close look at the TI 2 amps. I've really wanted to get a demo of these, but at my last check (several months ago) neither of my two local dealers had even seen one yet.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe certain SD's had problems, check in the PG forum. As far as the Elite go, those are the top of the line amps so you can't go wrong with them if you have deep pockets.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, thats the problem, the Elites are more expensive than the Zapco I'm switching out. If they were within reach budget wise, it would be a no-brainer on the Elite's.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> I believe certain SD's had problems, check in the PG forum. As far as the Elite go, those are the top of the line amps so you can't go wrong with them if you have deep pockets.


Ok, now ya got me a little nervous. I just picked up an SD500.4. Haven't installed or even fired it up yet. Care to elaborate on the 'issues' and whether this one was affected at all or not? You can PM if you dont want to put it out there. 



captainobvious said:


> Well, thats the problem, the Elites are more expensive than the Zapco I'm switching out. If they were within reach budget wise, it would be a no-brainer on the Elite's.


What's wrong with the Zapcos? Thought they were about as good as it gets.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

james2266 said:


> Ok, now ya got me a little nervous. I just picked up an SD500.4. Haven't installed or even fired it up yet. Care to elaborate on the 'issues' and whether this one was affected at all or not? You can PM if you dont want to put it out there.


There were issues with RF interference with some of the early models. They were sorted out.





james2266 said:


> What's wrong with the Zapcos? Thought they were about as good as it gets.


Absolutely nothing wrong with the Zapco Z's. They are fantastic and are as good as anything I've heard.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

the very early sd's had some issues with cars that charge over 15.5 volts (was fixed pretty early), there were some issues with some of them interfering with fm radio (think thats fixed). they did drop some of the specific amps, no more 800.5 or 1300.5- replaced with 1100.5. I think that had something to do with the fix for the fm issue, but not 100% if that was the reason


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I figured they dropped the SD 1300.5 and SD 800.5 for a couple of reasons. First, you don't really need two 5 channel amps in a single product line, do you? Second, the SD 1300.5 made nearly the same power as the new TI2 1600.5. 

Dropping the two 5 channels in favor of the single SD 1100.5 solved both of those problems. In my opinion best thing about the SD 1100.5 (for dealers) is that it makes the TI2 1600.5 an easier upsell. SD 1100.5 offers lots of power for your components, but a bit anemic on the sub side for most people who really want more bass added to their system.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Wanna know how good the PG Elites are? I got rid of 2 tru technology super billets for the Elites. 
The Elites sounds better and is built better at a reasonable cost to the consumer.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I have used the SD500.4 & 1300.5. Both have good sound quality & are very quiet. No problems with this generation. They run cool to warm under my trunk floor. I wanted to run OS class A/Bs but feel more comfortable running these under the floor. I really can't tell much difference in the sound.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

a friend of mine has the 1300.5 in his is300. He may be coming to the NC meet in Jan if you want to hear it.

I have an elite.5 in my 99 civic as well, but I am not sure if it will be together at the time of the meet. I am very impressed with the amp, but I need to send it to PG to have it checked. If i play it at (my) listening level for 1.5-2hr it goes into shutdown. I may just be overworking it, but I dont think Im seeing a lot of clipping, and my sub channel is at 4ohm.

I dont intend to get rid of it, as a matter of fact, I picked up an elite.4 as well so I can go 4 way active in my new civic with two amps. (elite.4 for tweeters and midrange, elite.5 bridged for midbass, and sub channel for sub)

I would recommend talking to syracuse customs. He has been more than helpful with any questions Ive had on any of the PG amps, and also willing to make deals to help out potential buyers.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

a friend of mine has the 1300.5 in his is300. He may be coming to the NC meet in Jan if you want to hear it.

I have an elite.5 in my 99 civic as well, but I am not sure if it will be together at the time of the meet. I am very impressed with the amp, but I need to send it to PG to have it checked. If i play it at (my) listening level for 1.5-2hr it goes into shutdown. I may just be overworking it, but I dont think Im seeing a lot of clipping, and my sub channel is at 4ohm.

I dont intend to get rid of it, as a matter of fact, I picked up an elite.4 as well so I can go 4 way active in my new civic with two amps. (elite.4 for tweeters and midrange, elite.5 bridged for midbass, and sub channel for sub)

I would recommend talking to syracuse customs. He has been more than helpful with any questions Ive had on any of the PG amps, and also willing to make deals to help out potential buyers.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

I also ran the SD500.4 & 1300.5. Great amps! Had no issues with mine until someone accidentally hit the input select button when the amp was on. Created an AWFUL random turn on pop. Ended up switching to the JL HD's because it was quicker then a repair. Watt for watt, I think the SD's are very comparable to the HD's.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for all of the great feedback guys, this is very helpful. I will be demoing a Ti800.4 to see what I think of it. 

I'll have to get back in touch with Steve at Syracuse Customs again regarding the Elite's and pricing. Although I still think they will end up way over the budget... Guess we'll see.


----------



## Bdub (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm kind of a PG fanatic. Over the past 20 years I've run M, ZX, ZPA, TI (2000 era), Xenon, RSD, TI (2010), and Elite. 

The first thing I can say is that from my experience PG amps are workhorses and their sound is consistent, no matter what line you're talking about. Even though they moved their manufacturing overseas and they've been bought out a million times lol, the build quality and sound signature (which, IMO, PG amps have) remains what you'd expect. 

That being said, despite most PG guys being stuck in the past, I kind of think we're in the glory days of PG right now. Starting with the 2010 TI line, the products they've released have consistently made rated power or more, are built like tanks, and they're cosmetically appealing. Plus the support from the company itself is better than ever. And since they're not the most popular company right now, the value per dollar is fantastic. And yes, the Elite line is definitely the best stuff they've ever made, bar none. They are pricey, but compared to the other top tier amps out there, they actually represent good value.

I've got a TI1600.5 in the classified's. Awesome amp. Make me an offer if you want!


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am a long time pg guy as well. I think the new amps are everybit as appealing as they ever were, even more so for me as they are smaller now. If size wasnt an issue- I would still be running all xenon series amps


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Am stuck in the past, i want gold plated boards/connectors and Toshiba outputs (or gigantic Sanken).


----------



## Bdub (Dec 16, 2007)

Elites have gigantic Sanken. No gold-plated boards, but compare an Elite amp to a ZX/ZPA though, and well really there is no comparison. Just my opinion though, I love the old stuff as well - I'd love to have an MS1000 just to hang on the wall!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Though I won't be making any changes until the weather warms up but I've got a TI2 4 and 5 channel at the shop to go in the place of my 3 Xtant amps. I need more space than the Xtant's allow and the 4 & 5 channel combo should fill the shoes quite nicely. I have a good friend with a TI2 5 channel powering a set of Mille's passive, rears and two of the Hertz beefy subs that made my mind up for me. I don't feel you can go wrong.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your input  Please check back in once you do the swap to let us know what you think.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

20 or so years ago it was pheonix gold or adcom..... I went adcom due to superior sound

A few yrs ago the old adcom finally crapped out on me and I went with a elite.4 and .2 to replace. Big step up in sq which really surprised me.......

Zero experience with their other products however when the time comes I will give P.G. A try due to my experience with the elite stuff


----------



## linkbeat (Dec 20, 2013)

I used the MS275 and MS2125 back in the day but sold those off a few years ago to a buddy of mine. I just recently picked up the SD800.4 and I'm hoping to pick up the SD600.1 here soon. I like the small footprint, light weight and low power consumption of the SD amps! Phoenix Gold fan through and through.


----------



## lafarah1 (Apr 2, 2014)

hello can you get or have a phoenix gold SD800.5 for sale
thank you


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Are the current Elite amps the ones they showed pictures of the guts and had all of the high end goodies in them? Or was there a change between those Elites and the current Elites?


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Yea the present elite amps have all the goodies inside

Only change to my knowledge from when the elite.1, elite.2 and elite.4 was the introduction of the elite.5 

Awesome stuff.....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Just the parts list a lone is badassed. It was like reading a who's who of high end components. More impressive is the fact they are mass produced and not a boutique brand.


----------



## AndrewDicharia (May 5, 2012)

I am interested in buying some pg amps as well, these reviews are helping me with my decision, I am in the budget range for the ti2 series and have a dealer withing 90miles  short road trip, If i can be convinced to buy them lol but hell for 90 miles its worth a listen even.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Just the parts list a lone is badassed. It was like reading a who's who of high end components. More impressive is the fact they are mass produced and not a boutique brand.



Just think how much more the Elites would be if PG added Nichicon/Panasonic/Sanyo Oscon Condensers & some Kimber Cables like the boutique brand  :smartass:
http://phoenixgold.com/images/manuals/Elite.4_TechSheet.pdf
http://phoenixgold.com/images/manuals/Elite.2_TechSheet.pdf
http://phoenixgold.com/images/manuals/Elite.1_TechSheet.pdf

_*Elite.5
Features

◦ Class A/B Topology
◦ Burr Brown Operational Amplifiers
◦ Monolithic Signal Capacitors
◦ Massive Dual Package Sanken Output Devices
◦ Overbuilt Dual Unregulated Power Supplies
◦ Handwound Power Supply Transformers
◦ Triple Darlington Output Stage
◦ Isolated Pre-Amp Section
◦ Crossovers have 41 Detents for Exact Frequency Selection
◦ Aluminum Shaft Potentiometers
◦ Panel Mounted RCAs
◦ Clip Indicators
◦ Extruded Aluminum Heatsink with Evenflow Technology
◦ User Adjustable Temperature Controlled Fan Cooling System
◦ Integrated Cooling via Endcap Vents
◦ Each Amp is Shipped in its Own Soft Felt Protective Cover
◦ High Temperature Plexiglass Cover
◦ RMD - Remote Voltage Display Ready 
◦ Remote Level Control with Clip Indicator Included
◦ Audio Precision Quality Control Verification
◦ Power Output Birth Certificate 
◦ 23.3" L x 10.5" W x 2.6" H*_

I'm really surprised how little members on DIYMA have caught on the Elites. I guess by the time the Masconi love affair wears off they will find out. Hopefully by then PG does not discontinue the Elites.


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

My friend's shop truck has four Elite.1's and two .4's. Absolutely gorgeous amps.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

mrpeabody said:


> My friend's shop truck has four Elite.1's and two .4's. Absolutely gorgeous amps.


And probably one of the nicest SPL installs I have ever seen. Quite a lot of attention to detail. They seem very happy with the Elite amps.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I have SD500.4 and it sounds great, even better with tube preamp. 
small light and barely warm after few hours at full blast.


----------



## bumpsquad (Jan 13, 2012)

I am running the ti1600.5 on morel elate comps and a single jl 12 and have to say it is the best set up I have heard in a long time. I am not as experienced as most of these fourm guys but Here in az it gets Hot in The trunk but the amp never fails to deliver!

I replaced two ppi pc class amps with this single amp and it blows away those. No comparison whatsoever.

That's my .02.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm looking hard at the Ti series. The first of the new Ti appear to be baby Elites. The new Ti2 have a In house designed class d output stage. I'm leaning towards the first as I've been running class d for a while and want to try some a/b again. Anyone have a spare 600.4? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

